# Do you use the Shovelstrike Quarry or not?



## Paperboy012305 (May 20, 2018)

I don't. I only use it for collecting bells and special crafting materials. But since there hasn't been a real crafting event (The gyroidite didn't feel like one) and the fact that bells, essences and regular crafting materials are easy to obtain now, i don't really fool with it.

But do you still use it? I wanna hear it.


----------



## Moonfish (May 20, 2018)

It’s free stuff. Of course I do.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

No, I normally don't, but I'm struggling with getting elegance and modern essence, so I'm using it to get them for the anemities. I don't even help friends out with it anymore because I don't need the bells. However, I used to use it a lot back then just to help them out whenever I didn't need bells or essence or materials from the shovelstrike. I wished I had known I didn't really need to stock up on essences lol.


----------



## Moonfish (May 20, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> No, I normally don't, but I'm struggling with getting elegance and modern essence, so I'm using it to get them for the anemities. I don't even help friends out with it because I don't need the bells. However, I used to use it a lot back then. I wished I had known I didn't really need to stock up on essences lol.



That’s cold to not help your buddies because you won’t get anything worthwhile lol. It’s like 3 clicks to help.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

Moonfish said:


> That’s cold to not help your buddies because you won’t get anything worthwhile lol. It’s like 3 clicks to help.



I used to help them with the shovelstrike even though I didn't use it myself or need the bells, but I got tired of it. I'm positive that they have enough friends to help out. Besides, I do still buy from their market box and I do share creatures during the gardening events. Tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't need the bells either or the essences really. It's not like the shovel strike is the only way to obtain materials or essence or bells!


----------



## Moonfish (May 20, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I used to help them with the shovelstrike even though I didn't use it myself or need the bells, but I got tired of it. I'm positive that they have enough friends to help out. Besides, I do still buy from their market box and I do share creatures during the gardeninh events. Tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't need the bells either or the essences really. It's not like the shovel strike is the only way to obtain materials or essence or bells!



You don’t have to justify yourself to me, it won’t change my opinion anyway. You do you!


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

Moonfish said:


> You don’t have to justify yourself to me, it won’t change my opinion anyway. You do you!



Haha. Mkay. I was just being honest like always, not "justifying" myself. These friends I have added, have been on my list since day 1 practically. But yeah, I'll continue to do me. I enjoy helping out my friends regardless, especially during the evil part 2 gardening events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2018)

Not very often, unless there's event-only crafting materials to be gotten.  I always help others with getting in though.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2018)

only for essences I need. Like the modern ones now.


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 20, 2018)

Only during events or if there is a new essence. Mind you I only got one essence last time so ... ....


----------



## Biyaya (May 20, 2018)

Not anymore. Only for event crafting, really. I've done so many tasks for the animals during the events that I now routinely sell crafting materials to make room and end the nagging notification in the upper bar and the extra pop up telling me my slot is full. I would probably use it for essences, but I only remember I can do that at the end of the day, so no way I'm getting enough help at that point.


----------



## ESkill (May 20, 2018)

I use it once in a while. Right now I need modern and elegant essences but I've been having a hard time getting in haha.


----------



## Valzed (May 20, 2018)

Not really. Since I'm an insomniac I normally play after all of my friends are in bed so I can't get any friends to help me get in & I don't feel like spending 20 Leaf tickets.

Edit: I meant to add that I do help my friends when they ask for help.


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2018)

I don't. Ever, I could but I'm too lazy to do so.


----------



## ESkill (May 21, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Not really. Since I'm an insomniac I normally play after all of my friends are in bed so I can't get any friends to help me get in & I don't feel like spending 20 Leaf tickets.
> 
> Edit: I meant to add that I do help my friends when they ask for help.



Thats my problem too. I work in the evening so I play during the morning when everyone on my list is either at work or school. And the essence that I need is always there in the morning haha but no one is on to send help. Then when everyone gets on, I'm at work and can't play. By the time I get 5 people to help me,  the essence I need never shows up. Although I did finally get to go last night and got 7 modern essences.


----------



## ESkill (May 21, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Not really. Since I'm an insomniac I normally play after all of my friends are in bed so I can't get any friends to help me get in & I don't feel like spending 20 Leaf tickets.
> 
> Edit: I meant to add that I do help my friends when they ask for help.



Thats my problem too. I work in the evening so I play during the morning when everyone on my list is either at work or school. And the essence that I need is always there in the morning haha but no one is on to send help. Then when everyone gets on, I'm at work and can't play. By the time I get 5 people to help me,  the essence I need never shows up. Although I did finally get to go last night and got 7 modern essences.


----------



## tamtam (May 22, 2018)

I use it every day.  I only collect essences.  I try to  wait for my essence of the day pick to show up.  If it isn't there by 8PM, I just get whatever is up atm.  I just can't stay awake for the 11pm round.  I also help everyone who asks.  Run through the list several times a day.


----------



## arbra (May 24, 2018)

I ask for hands every day, I use the quarry about 90% of the time.  If nothing else it is free bells to people who may or may not need them.


----------



## Chicha (May 28, 2018)

I try to use it every day, mostly for essence. I've been trying to get modern and elegant, but they're so rare for me. During the quarry, I usually find sapphires, emeralds, and rubies instead of silver and gold.

I gladly help others, it's a free 100 bells from each so it never hurts to assist.


----------



## Roald_fan (May 28, 2018)

I use it just about every day.  I'm just not as into it as I used to be, since it isn't essential.  Sometimes I forget to ask for help to get in until late in the evening, at which point it's too late to get enough friends to help me get in, so I just say whatever.  I do try to help friends out either way, but I don't always log in more than once a day (used to play more than that), so sometimes I miss people.


----------



## calamitybot (May 29, 2018)

I request quarry help as early in the day as possible, and check it throughout the day. I use it for essence a lot, because that really helps! If the reward is a non-event crafting material, though, I wait till the next cycle, since I'm constantly selling steel, wood, and preserves anyhow.


----------



## PaperCat (May 29, 2018)

Sometimes.


----------



## Flare (May 29, 2018)

Not really, haven't used it since March honestly.


----------



## thrillingprince (May 29, 2018)

nope, i dont have friends B(


----------



## deuces (Jun 3, 2018)

all the flippin time. getting essence for amenities is a must for me, as most of em are at max!! or when theres steel, as im always low on that for some reason even though a few animals at my campsite primarily give steel (':


----------



## Fresh (Jun 4, 2018)

All the time. Wouldn’t have finished all the modern amenities so quickly without it lol


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 4, 2018)

I help people for the free bells, but I don't usually ask for help. Unless there is a garden event happening, I never tend to get 5 people to help me.


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 6, 2018)

People who aren't getting five people to help them to enter the quarry:
1) Adding people from the newest pages of this Friend-ID-Sharing thread really helped me to get enough active friends.
2) If you add me, I try to accept all quarry help requests. My friend ID is 5268-2066-238.

I try to use the quarry every day for essences, as others have said. Crafting amenities eats up my essences pretty fast 


Vix.


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 6, 2018)

Sometimes. I tend to get lazy to go to the quarry despite sending requests to people to gain access to it. :T Though... I usually just go there for materials that I desperately need since crafting requires certain materials that I don't have a lot of. Tend to run out of them due to the stuff I need to craft.


----------



## joelmm (Jun 8, 2018)

It's interesting for the money.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

When I played I did but it felt useless because even if you did manage to go when something you needed was there you wouldn?t get very much of it, like for Cotton I went and got like 5. I waited forever to get people to help and that?s all I got


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 8, 2018)

Not really, it's too hard to get into without Leaf Tickets and I end up missing the item I wanted when I finally get in, if I get in at all


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 9, 2018)

Now when I have enough friends in game I do


----------



## Ashariel (Jun 9, 2018)

I use everyday to give my friends coins..I don't need anything except when there's a new essence so I just go for whatever shiny that day usually towards the end that way whoever wants the 100 coins has plenty of time to except and I go through multiple times a day and except requests..


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2018)

I would if I had enough friends who would help me in time but that is a rarity ugh...

Not that it matters as I'm not playing actively anymore, patiently waiting for a new mainline game


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 13, 2018)

I do but only with help of friends. 
That's the only way I see its beneficial, I could be wrong as new player, 
some feedback or advice regarding quarry would be great

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do but only with help of friends. 
That's the only way I see its beneficial, I could be wrong as new player, 
some feedback or advice regarding quarry would be great


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't because nobody responds to help me so I would have to pay tickets.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2018)

i don't really play several times a day so i don't have time to ask others to help me and then get help. so no i don't


----------



## boring (Jul 27, 2018)

Whenever they have any essence I jump straight in, they often have the stuff I need the most there so it's always a huge help


----------



## Ashariel (Jul 28, 2018)

All of u guys saying u don't have 5 friends out of 100 that will help you out that's just sad I can ask 30 of my friends for help in the shovel thing and with in 10 min. I can go in u guys need to delete ppl from ur friend list and get new friends!!!


----------



## RandomPlayer (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't because I never get enough help, and even though I don't really need it that much.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2018)

These days I don?t use the quarry unless there?s a new essence or an event. I usually never have a problem getting in (I have lots of good friends!)


----------



## 22lexi (Jul 31, 2018)

I used to never use it but once I started getting more and more active friends, I use it whenever I can.


----------



## neoratz (Aug 1, 2018)

i try to but i can never get enough people to help


----------



## HHoney (Aug 6, 2018)

That moment when you
Finally get enough friends to help - 

- it?s late at night
- it?s an essence you realllllly want
- one silver (first one of course) then rubies and sapphires 

= 1 essence. One. ONE!!!


----------



## CleoThePrettyHorse (Aug 14, 2018)

Only there is a new event like a new essence or so, then I like to do the shovel quarry, but continue , no


----------



## Tikikata (Aug 14, 2018)

I haven't ever since they nerfed the Leaf Tickets you can get in-game.  I used to use it all the time.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2018)

Not anymore. I deleted all of my friends that were inactive, and I'm left with 2.


----------

